# Denon AVR-1910 IR Extender Help



## invictadiv3r (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a Denon AVR-1910 which the front IR receiver has stopped working. I'm attempting to utilize the "Remote In" jack on the back that's a 3.5mm plug, however I can't find an IR Extender or Emitter that transmits OUT to a 3.5mm jack. Any thoughts?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi, welcome to HTS


invictadiv3r said:


> I have a Denon AVR-1910 which the front IR receiver has stopped working.


How did you determine this?


----------



## invictadiv3r (Sep 16, 2014)

ajinfla said:


> Hi, welcome to HTS
> 
> How did you determine this?


Thanks. For about a month my Harmony and stock Denon remotes would only intermittently work. Now neither will work. I've also taken the Main and Secondary remotes from an AVR-3910 which work with the 1910, and they don't work with the 1910 anymore either, while all 4 remotes mentioned work without issue on the 3910.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll need to use a remote with an RF bast station or get an IR extender then run a 3.5mm mono cable from the IR out on the RF base station or termination block to the back of the receiver. 

URC mx780 + mrf250 would work very well as a remote/base station solution. 

If you can find a Harmony 890 that would work.

A harmony 1100/1000 with their RF base station would work. 

Or look at repeaters like this:
http://www.amazon.com/b?node=11039361


----------



## invictadiv3r (Sep 16, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> You'll need to use a remote with an RF bast station or get an IR extender then run a 3.5mm mono cable from the IR out on the RF base station or termination block to the back of the receiver.
> 
> URC mx780 + mrf250 would work very well as a remote/base station solution.
> 
> ...


I'm currently using a Harmony One as the main remote, I've tried a couple IR Extenders/Repeaters then running the mono cable with no luck (confirmed on the 3910 it wasn't an issue with the 1910). Any specific IR Extenders you'd recommend to try?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope. 
I'm frankly at a loss...

Did you verify the extender worked with flashers?

I've seen people, not saying you did this, plug the IR receiver into a flasher port or forget to plug the power into the extender. I've also seem people plug the IR in to an IR out. 

Your Denon may not take the full IR code from the flasher. It may want the IR stripped of a leading identifier code on the IR pulse. This is less likely.


----------



## invictadiv3r (Sep 16, 2014)

The last one I tried was this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0016PM63W

No luck unfortunately, and I made sure the plug was going into the Remote In on the receiver from the out on the repeater (I promise).


----------



## Soulburner (Feb 25, 2015)

Was this ever resolved?

I have a 1910 and now an X4000 and am trying to get the exact same extender from Amazon working. I thought I could just use a 3.5mm plug but it isn't working. No response to any button on the remote.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

Try a stereo cable instead of mono.


----------

